
An Exhibition of Japanese Portable Record Players - kafkaesq
http://www.spoon-tamago.com/2016/07/21/an-exhibition-of-japanese-portable-record-players/
======
TD-Linux
The SOUND BURGER, on page 11 of the linked book, is truly both the best
looking and best named record player I have ever seen.
[http://rittormusic.tameshiyo.me/9784845627226?page=11](http://rittormusic.tameshiyo.me/9784845627226?page=11)

~~~
therealidiot
There's a modern one which is of a similar design, called the LP 2 Go

[http://www.ionaudio.com/products/details/lp2go](http://www.ionaudio.com/products/details/lp2go)

------
WalterBright
I remember when records were pressed into the back of cereal boxes. Those were
made for those portables!

------
Ericson2314
I wonder what the keyboards are for / how they worked. No digital synthesizers
that small for cheep then.

~~~
kaffeemitsahne
Would be cool if it controlled the playback pitch, but I doubt it.

~~~
gcr
All you would have to do is change the RPM speed of the motor. It could be
quite simple.

------
Animats
The main US equivalent was the RCA 45 RPM record changer. The same mechanism
came in many different cases, but the players all look similar.

This unit introduced the RCA phono jack, which, unfortunately, is still
around.

[1]
[http://phonojack.com/RCA%20Victor%20Collection.htm](http://phonojack.com/RCA%20Victor%20Collection.htm)

------
Gravityloss
I think they look good because they don't have what is nowadays called
"design". They don't have excessive unnecessary distractive nonfunctional
shapes. They don't have styling.

------
soufron
Wow they are So beautiful...

